# "The Official Show Off Your Hearth Thread"



## ColdNH

Not sure if this has been done before, I didn't find anything like this under the search function.

I figured it would be cool to have a thread for everyone to post up pictures of their stove/hearth setups.

Ill start


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Nice!  I love red brick.  That dog looks like a horse in that pic.  Too cute.


----------



## NWfuel

ColdNH said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been done before, I didn't find anything like this under the search function.
> 
> I figured it would be cool to have a thread for everyone to post up pictures of their stove/hearth setups.
> 
> Ill start



I could come up with some medals made of a combustable nature. Pay out the top three vote getters and you all do the judging. I will send the prizes.
Oh ya they will be Super Cedars! 100 for 1st, 72 for 2nd, 30 for 3rd.

Thomas


----------



## wendell

With the Fireview






and with the Morso


----------



## wendell

Oops, that's kinda embarrassing. Amazing how much stuff shows up when you are using a flash in a room that's usually pretty dark.


----------



## NWfuel

Winners will have to be verified through Ernie and Young for authenticity, or maybe the Mods!
Thomas


----------



## jlow

Installed 1/2009. My first stove.


----------



## KevinK

Here's our recent addition to the family


----------



## MeLikeUmFire

Installed 12/2009


----------



## CTBurner




----------



## Flatbedford

Installed 5/09


----------



## Troutchaser

KevinK
Looks like you're running 1000deg. on that flue Condar.  Nice setups here.  Love the pups.
I sometimes get by with letting the alley cat in to enjoy the fire, but the dog isn't allowed in.  He eats firewood.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Note the big crock full of birch bark as firestarter to the left.






And this just because it makes me laugh


----------



## Todd

Here's both of mine.


----------



## argus66

this is from x mass most recent pic i have. that is blarney bulldog!


----------



## stanleyjohn

The Glass needs a cleaning


----------



## Diesel73




----------



## NWfuel

Diesel73 said:
			
		

>


Light it so I can make it my screen saver.


----------



## Diesel73

I've been meaning to get a quality pic with a fire going.


----------



## jharkin

Do we get extra credit for multiple hearths? 

Main hearth is the VC encore cat we inherited with the house.  The old fireplace its in is odd as its laid out like a colonial cooking fireplace but the hearth opening iteself is way too small for that. And its in a later addition to the house so we know its not that old.  I'm fairly sure the beehive ovens worked at some point though judging by the soot blackening inside them.


----------



## jharkin

The other two hearths, in the den (TV room) and master bedroom. They both are functional, but obviously only used occasianly for ambiance


----------



## Vic99

My setup.


----------



## Vic99

and the dog


----------



## craigs

Bought used earlier this month, this '80s Blaze King "King" replaced one that my parents bought new for this house.  I bought the house from my parents in late 2001 but dad had sold the stove not knowing I'd end up with the house.  He rented the house for a year while I lived in Ohio for my first job and was afraid the renters might burn the house down.  Now dad and I are having fun reliving the good old days of going for wood on Saturdays and finding out just how hot we can get the basement.  Oh, and the German Shepherd doesn't like the metal creaking/cracking/screetching sounds so he stays upstairs.


----------



## wolfkiller

Here is my only source of heat for 1500 sq ft in Salcha Alaska.


----------



## Lighting Up

Sure can use some fire starters, heard so much fr0m the pro's about them...can't wait to WIN


----------



## debay




----------



## ansehnlich1




----------



## Ductape

I don't think I can show much more than this......... and even this is somewhat temporary. We are doing a pay as we can, pay as we go kitchen remodel........ and its been looking pretty ghetto for a while, and probably will be for the next couple years. But..... the Kitchen is the place to be.


----------



## ColdNH

Great pics everyone, keep em coming

Thomas, how do you propose we do the voting?

-Chris


----------



## daryl

Home Sweet Home


----------



## VCBurner

Man you guys are killing me! The upstairs hearth has an old cast iron box in it.  The new stove is in an unfinished basement, it doesn't look good against a concrete background.  I really want a Jotul F100 or F3 in my fireplace!!  Great pics guys!
Picture 3 probably won't score me any points either, but it's always cool to look at two stoves side by side.


----------



## NWfuel

ColdNH said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone, keep em coming
> 
> Thomas, how do you propose we do the voting?
> 
> -Chris



Chris, I am in the awards dept. I have seen polls set up on this site where members vote. Maybe we could assign a number to each entry somehow. I would like to see 100 or more entries so we need some time and a deadline for entries, As I write on here I go back to my original thought that I am in awards and someone else needs to organize. How about it Mods or Webmaster does this have a chance?
Thomas


----------



## ashpanannie

Do we score extra points if there are orbs in our pictures?  If so, I see orbs in the pictures by *Kevink*,  *ansehnlich1* and an impressive solid one by the kettle in *VCburner*'s pic.  Heck, if they are spirits why wouldn't they hang out where it is warm?  

I am really enjoying seeing all of the setups.  Beautiful!


----------



## BrowningBAR

The Vigilant:





The Intrepid:





The Heritage (not yet installed):


----------



## VCBurner

ashpanannie said:
			
		

> Do we score extra points if there are orbs in our pictures?  If so, I see orbs in the pictures by *Kevink*,  *ansehnlich1* and an impressive solid one by the kettle in *VCburner*'s pic.  Heck, if they are spirits why wouldn't they hang out where it is warm?
> 
> I am really enjoying seeing all of the setups.  Beautiful!



I get orbs in about a third of the pictures taken in the basement.  My wife is really into the Ghost hunters and other paranormal investigation shows.  We always talk about the orbs.  I think its dusty down there especially with the reclaimer blower going, but I guess you make a good point.  If I was a spirit I would hang out near the stove too!  I didn't notice but the orb is in the picture from the main floor not the basement.


----------



## Rich_CT

No dogs or cats warming by the fire... just soggy gloves and boots


----------



## SpeakEasy

Here's my pride and joy:


----------



## zechmabl

Installed March, 2009.


----------



## summit

here is mine... originally designed For an F600 , with an extra 8" of space past req clearances. Summit don't need as much, but I like having the extra space to get willy nilly with logs and ashes.


----------



## summit

jlow said:
			
		

> Installed 1/2009. My first stove.



thats a perfect spot for the EQ: its able to radiate out 360 degrees..


----------



## Cutter

Heres our New-Air fireplace






And my old Joutl that sits in my shop, un-used


----------



## kenny chaos

Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
Our friends seem to be partial to this room.


----------



## NWfuel

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.


Looks just like my mud room


----------



## SWNH

Here's mine. 2nd pic is for context.


----------



## VCBurner

Here's another one of my cave!  Dark and dingy just like I like it, maybe someday I'll finish it, just not at the top of the list!

Notice the new hearth  :lol: they are pavers I stole from my front entrance walkway  Had to raise the stove by two inches and they did the job.

I staged it to look just like that guy's smoking room :coolsmile: !  I guess I could have dusted the coffee table after I got it out of my garage yesterday :red: ,sorry.  Can I get at least one Supercedar? COME ON!


----------



## VCBurner

> Peter SWNHPosted: 27 February 2010 08:23 PM



I really like that one, you get my vote Pete.  Did you do the stonework?  I want to dig some stone out of the steam out back and start building mine right now!

I really love the look of those Jotuls!


----------



## SWNH

VCBurner said:
			
		

> I really like that one, you get my vote Pete.  Did you do the stonework?  I want to dig some stone out of the steam out back and start building mine right now!



Thanks, but I cannot take credit as it came with the house. The only thing I did was replace an old smoke dragon VC with the Jotul. The chimney is the same construction...stones cemented over a cinder block clay-lined dual flue, no liner in fire side.

The nice thing about the rough stone is that ash and other stove detritus blends in. It can hold alot before it "looks" messy.


----------



## andyrlee

Here's mine!


----------



## Lighting Up

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.



Nice...are you Danny Wegman


----------



## VCBurner

> Thanks, but I cannot take credit as it came with the house. The only thing I did was replace an old smoke dragon VC with the Jotul. The chimney is the same construction…stones cemented over a cinder block clay-lined dual flue, no liner in fire side.
> The nice thing about the rough stone is that ash and other stove detritus blends in. It can hold alot before it “looks” messy.
> Image Attachments



Love the stove, love the hearth, love the chimney, love the rustic look. Oh! Nice wood pile man!


----------



## Corriewf

I will throw my hat in. The stone wall is from 1948. Those are some really big stones thar.


----------



## kenny chaos

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...are you Danny Wegman
Click to expand...






No but I did the footers of his house back when doing manual labor.
Those footers alone were something to see on that lake shore.


----------



## Lighting Up

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Lighting Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...are you Danny Wegman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I did the footers of his house back when doing manual labor.
> Those footers alone were something to see on that lake shore.
Click to expand...


I 'll give you my vote...footers that tall would be something to look at. Is it Canandaguia lake or Ontario lake, the view has got to be out of this world...


----------



## kenny chaos

Lighting Up said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...are you Danny Wegman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I did the footers of his house back when doing manual labor.
> Those footers alone were something to see on that lake shore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'll give you my vote...footers that tall would be something to look at. Is it Canandaguia lake or Ontario lake, the view has got to be out of this world...
Click to expand...




It was down along the south east side of Conesus I think.  I don't remember now.
I was a carpenter for an outfit that did commercial and industrial buildings.
We got called in to help with Danny's footers which were the toughest I'd ever seen.
They actually were not that tall.  They were drilled into the bedrock which was exposed and
stepped all over the place.  They went from lake side to about twenty or thirty foot up and across the bank.
Trully the best part of the whole house.
I don't know about the rest of the shack but there's quite a photo collection of just them footers somewhere.


----------



## Lighting Up

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Lighting Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...are you Danny Wegman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but I did the footers of his house back when doing manual labor.
> Those footers alone were something to see on that lake shore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I 'll give you my vote...footers that tall would be something to look at. Is it Canandaguia lake or Ontario lake, the view has got to be out of this world...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was down along the south east side of Conesus I think. I don't remember now.
> I was a carpenter for an outfit that did commercial and industrial buildings.
> We got called in to help with Danny's footers which were the toughest I'd ever seen.
> They actually were not that tall. They were drilled into the bedrock which was exposed and
> stepped all over the place. They went from lake side to about twenty or thirty foot up and across the bank.
> Trully the best part of the whole house.
> I don't know about the rest of the shack but there's quite a photo collection of just them footers somewhere.
Click to expand...



forgot about that lake...rented a house for vacation 10 years ago there... nice lake...great restaurant too, Conesus Inn.


----------



## ansehnlich1

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.



fess up kenny, you got that pic outta country living magazine didn't ya?


----------



## basod

Here's some pics of my Clydesdale, couldn't get all the "kids" in one (I guess there is a theme of dogs in pics here).  Beautiful post+beam great rooms with the field/riverstone chimneys guys.  Just curious if there is any preferential treatment (extra points) for DIY'er or hired out installation?


----------



## kenny chaos

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> Our friends seem to be partial to this room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fess up kenny, you got that pic outta country living magazine didn't ya?
Click to expand...





What a co-winky-dink.
I pulled the picture off of google image and for some reason, someone thought it was from Danny Wegmans house.
I pulled that other picture off google image of Danny Wegmans house and it does look like the same chimney.
Besides, after what I learned writing for magazines, I don't subscribe to any now.


----------



## kenny chaos

You all have some nice looking set-ups.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## craigs

Kenny do you have a larger version of that pic?  I'd love to make that my computer wallpaper.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## sandie

Here it is for what it is worth.  actually took it out about 10" and waiting for chimney sweep to come and pull it out some more but needs more pipe for smoke so waiting waiting.  LOVE it


----------



## ansehnlich1

sandie said:
			
		

> Here it is for what it is worth.  actually took it out about 10" and waiting for chimney sweep to come and pull it out some more but needs more pipe for smoke so waiting waiting.  LOVE it



Right nice setup ya got there Sandie, ya got any more pics of the place?


----------



## BrowningBAR

sandie said:
			
		

> Here it is for what it is worth.  actually took it out about 10" and waiting for chimney sweep to come and pull it out some more but needs more pipe for smoke so waiting waiting.  LOVE it




Now, post a photo of that '83 Honda Goldwing.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER

My setup........

WoodButcher


----------



## sandie

I only have those two pictures of the VC Resolute lll and the Goldwing is under covers in garage so will be out and on road in April so will take a picture at that time for you.


----------



## rover47

This is my favorite shot of mine. you just can't see the beer in my hand.


----------



## wendell

I vote for wendell's hearth. Pretty impressive tile work for a first timer! And I happen to know he could really use some Super Cedars!!  ;-)


----------



## Highlandwelder

We converted a masonry fireplace into a hearth set-up.


----------



## devinsdad

I've still gotta finish mine in the off season but here it is.   I'm gonna cover the cement board with cultured stone on the side walls


----------



## Blevesque

Here is our cookstove that we installed in Nov. 09'. Sorry about the bad cell phone pic. Last winter we went through 9 cords of wood in our wood boiler and 400 Gal. of oil. from May 08' to May 09'. We have been using the cookstove as our primary heat this year and it looks like we will be at 5 1/2 cords of wood between the cookstove and wood boiler and 80 gal. of oil from may of 09' to may of 10'.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

?


----------



## fyrwoodguy

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/SHOPWOODSTOVE.jpg
i love wood...


----------



## logger

Here's our Oslo and our pup, Gunner.  I too need to finish the mantel come spring.


----------



## BrowningBAR

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/SHOPWOODSTOVE.jpg
> i love wood...




Nice stool.


----------



## gzecc

Firewoodguy, Man your set up makes me nervous. You have a lot of confidence in that piece of stone under the stove. I'd put a piece of steel under the stone.  Just imagine if that stone breaks. I apologize if it is steel.
How many chainsaws do you have?


----------



## BrowningBAR

gzecc said:
			
		

> Firewoodguy, Man your set up makes me nervous. You have a lot of confidence in that piece of stone under the stove. I'd put a piece of steel under the stone.  Just imagine if that stone breaks.
> How many chainsaws do you have?



I don't think it's stone.


----------



## smokinj

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o8/WILLIAMFGREENE/SHOPWOODSTOVE.jpg
> i love wood...



Awesome set up!


----------



## pgwisn

The hearth is made of 4" thick stones mortared over top a 4" concrete pad on corrugated steel on 3" channel.


----------



## VCBurner

pgwisn said:
			
		

> The hearth is made of 4" thick stones mortared over top a 4" concrete pad on corrugated steel on 3" channel.[/quote]
> 
> I love the look of those old Defiant Encores.  I almost bought one.  Looks very classy!


----------



## Battenkiller

fyrwoodguy,

I like the shorty bar behind the stove, and the lil' ol' circular blade behind the bar.


----------



## Pinerat

New Jotul F600 replacing an old Jotul #1.  Wish the pics were a little better.  I forgot to turn the flash on for the one with the two bums in front of the stove.


----------



## VCBurner

> PineratPosted: 04 March 2010 11:19am
> New Jotul F600 replacing an old Jotul #1.  Wish the pics were a little better.  I forgot to turn the flash on for the one with the two bums in front of the


Me likey the Jotuley!


----------



## Rudyjr

Our Jotul C450 at Christmas.


----------



## bfgmt

$23 piece of brick paneling and 2 8 foot pieces of 1x4 pine with an imperial stove board and this is what you get


----------



## basswidow

Kozyheat Z42  with pup and finished with mantle and tile


----------



## Later

Good looking install - great looking pup!


----------



## MCweld

Hi Everyone:
This is pics of my vented fireplace upstairs and a pellet stove in the basement.
I had the dealers put the stove and fireplace in and my wife and I did the carpentry and tile work.


----------



## GeneralBill

Posted elsewhere, but couldn't resist. The large crescents are from a 7' diameter Douglas Fir. The holes at top and bottom are for a passive heat exchange with the adjoining room. The room side (still unfinished) will have cabinet doors to close the heat exchange and deaden sound transfer. It will also have two cabinets in the center section.


----------



## VCBurner

Bill_in_CV said:
			
		

> Posted elsewhere, but couldn't resist. The large crescents are from a 7' diameter Douglas Fir. The holes at top and bottom are for a passive heat exchange with the adjoining room. The room side (still unfinished) will have cabinet doors to close the heat exchange and deaden sound transfer. It will also have two cabinets in the center section.


I love the woodwork!  Great job.


----------



## Astrolopitec

I still have to install the hardwood floors but things are starting to get confy in the new cabin.
What!  Me a Pink Floyd fan ?


----------



## woodracerx

brick on the wall, hey teacher leave those kids alone.


----------



## eernest4

Well, now I know who won the booby prise for the uglyest & most rusty stove. 

And that would be me! 

I don't care because its in a dark & dingy basement & suits its surroundings well & throws fair to good heat, so i am happy enough.

I don't need a stove so pretty that makes my tv set look ugly. 

All I need is a stove that does the job.

I'm not going to show youall a picture because you neat freaks would probably be in shock for a week,if not longer.

I am begining to get bumed out now. Even bv's cinder block basement looks 10 times better than mine & his stove is not  even rusty looking any!

I guess I'm going to have to start looking at redneck hillbilly pictures from the poorest part of appleachia, may be some one that converted a 55 gal oil drum into a stove , to find something uglier than mine.

You guys kill me. 

All that you have to do in your life is custom design beautiful rooms with jem
stones surrounding the most pretty and most expensive stoves that you can find.

I wouldnt be suprised if one of you had a solid gold stove ,just for show, that you couldnt even build a fire in because it would melt at low tempuratures

Some of those set ups , you might as well burn one dollar bills in the stove to keep warm, it would be cheaper!


----------



## logger

eernest4 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to show youall a picture because you neat freaks would probably be in shock for a week,if not longer.
> 
> You guys kill me.
> 
> All that you have to do in your life is custom design beautiful rooms with jem
> stones surrounding the most pretty and most expensive stoves that you can find.
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if one of you had a solid gold stove ,just for show, that you couldnt even build a fire in because it would melt at low tempuratures
> 
> Some of those set ups , you might as well burn one dollar bills in the stove to keep warm, it would be cheaper!



Jeez.  Take it easy bud.  You dont got to bash the rest of us because you're embarrassed by your setup.. why'd you even post here?


----------



## firefighterjake

eernest4 said:
			
		

> Well, now I know who won the booby prise for the uglyest & most rusty stove.
> 
> And that would be me!
> 
> I don't care because its in a dark & dingy basement & suits its surroundings well & throws fair to good heat, so i am happy enough.
> 
> I don't need a stove so pretty that makes my tv set look ugly.
> 
> All I need is a stove that does the job.
> 
> I'm not going to show youall a picture because you neat freaks would probably be in shock for a week,if not longer.
> 
> I am begining to get bumed out now. Even bv's cinder block basement looks 10 times better than mine & his stove is not  even rusty looking any!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to start looking at redneck hillbilly pictures from the poorest part of appleachia, may be some one that converted a 55 gal oil drum into a stove , to find something uglier than mine.
> 
> You guys kill me.
> 
> All that you have to do in your life is custom design beautiful rooms with jem
> stones surrounding the most pretty and most expensive stoves that you can find.
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if one of you had a solid gold stove ,just for show, that you couldnt even build a fire in because it would melt at low tempuratures
> 
> Some of those set ups , you might as well burn one dollar bills in the stove to keep warm, it would be cheaper!



I can only assume you're just having some fun and being funny, rather than being a Negative Nancy Eernest4.

If not, you need to relax a bit, sit back and throw another log on the fire so to speak and enjoy what you have, not what you don't have . . . not everyone here is fantastically wealthy . . . in fact I would wager the majority of us are a lot like you . . . working slobs who work hard during the week at our 9 to 5 job and then work hard on the weekend cutting wood or working around the house . . . what most of us have in our homes is not due to our fantastic acumen when it comes to picking stocks or that we lucked out and were born with a silver spoon in our mouth, but rather many of us have what we have because we have been working . . . and working for some time.

Not everyone has the fanciest stove . . . and that's OK . . . many of us started out with less fancy stoves and got fancier, prettier ones as time allowed and as we began to pay off more bills . . . and some of us choose to stick with our old, plain Jane stoves . . . regardless of what stove you have, there are only two important things . . . 1) Is it safe to use in your home? and 2) Is it keeping you warm? 

As for the hearth and the custom designed rooms . . . well I've been in my house now for close to 14 years . . . and I'm still puttering away at it . . . renovating a room at a time when time, money and my will-power allow . . . some rooms look great in my opinion (I love my master bedroom), some rooms look terrible (the kitchen definitely needs to be re-done as it has a pink laminate counter and home-made cupboards) and some rooms are in the process of being re-done (the living room still needs trim and my hallway and dining room still have sheetrock up.) 

I suspect that most of us are in the same boat . . . we don't have our own construction crew . . . or the money . . . to renovate these rooms . . . and so what we have is due to our hard work over time or is due to the fact that we saved and paid someone to do the work . . . in both cases it was done slowly, over time . . . and so while you may see one shot from a room and think the whole place must look like that . . . the truth is . . . for many of us, it's not the case . . . or if it is, it wasn't always like that and is only that way today after several years of work.

As for having nice and neat photos . . . well that's only natural . . . I'm no clean freak, but by gory, before I take a picture of my stove or hearth and post it on hearth.com for all of the members to see I'll take a few minutes to sweep up the spilled ash, woodchips and clean the haze off the glass . . . just like I would take a few minutes to brush my teeth and comb my hair if I was having a picture taken of me . . . normally I may look like a slob, hair askew, glasses smudged and shirt untucked . . . but it's only natural to pretty things up a bit if you're taking a picture.

So relax Eernest . . . in time things will change and things will improve with work . . . and there is no shame in having a safe, warm woodstove.


----------



## thewoodlands

eernest4 said:
			
		

> Well, now I know who won the booby prise for the uglyest & most rusty stove.
> 
> And that would be me!
> 
> I don't care because its in a dark & dingy basement & suits its surroundings well & throws fair to good heat, so i am happy enough.
> 
> I don't need a stove so pretty that makes my tv set look ugly.
> 
> All I need is a stove that does the job.
> 
> I'm not going to show youall a picture because you neat freaks would probably be in shock for a week,if not longer.
> 
> I am begining to get bumed out now. Even bv's cinder block basement looks 10 times better than mine & his stove is not  even rusty looking any!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to start looking at redneck hillbilly pictures from the poorest part of appleachia, may be some one that converted a 55 gal oil drum into a stove , to find something uglier than mine.
> 
> You guys kill me.
> 
> All that you have to do in your life is custom design beautiful rooms with jem
> stones surrounding the most pretty and most expensive stoves that you can find.
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if one of you had a solid gold stove ,just for show, that you couldnt even build a fire in because it would melt at low tempuratures
> 
> Some of those set ups , you might as well burn one dollar bills in the stove to keep warm, it would be cheaper!



Plain and simple, it's about keeping your family warm old stove or new stove. The one thing thats the same in every picture is the heat. 

Stay Warm
Zap


----------



## KB007

Here's ours - just finished on thw w/e.  I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out - still have to paint the steel under the granite.

Still keeping a little fire going to take the chill off - temps keep dropping over night to -2 / -4 here.


----------



## ColdNH

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> eernest4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now I know who won the booby prise for the uglyest & most rusty stove.
> 
> And that would be me!
> 
> I don't care because its in a dark & dingy basement & suits its surroundings well & throws fair to good heat, so i am happy enough.
> 
> I don't need a stove so pretty that makes my tv set look ugly.
> 
> All I need is a stove that does the job.
> 
> I'm not going to show youall a picture because you neat freaks would probably be in shock for a week,if not longer.
> 
> I am begining to get bumed out now. Even bv's cinder block basement looks 10 times better than mine & his stove is not  even rusty looking any!
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to start looking at redneck hillbilly pictures from the poorest part of appleachia, may be some one that converted a 55 gal oil drum into a stove , to find something uglier than mine.
> 
> You guys kill me.
> 
> All that you have to do in your life is custom design beautiful rooms with jem
> stones surrounding the most pretty and most expensive stoves that you can find.
> 
> I wouldnt be suprised if one of you had a solid gold stove ,just for show, that you couldnt even build a fire in because it would melt at low tempuratures
> 
> Some of those set ups , you might as well burn one dollar bills in the stove to keep warm, it would be cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only assume you're just having some fun and being funny, rather than being a Negative Nancy Eernest4.
> 
> If not, you need to relax a bit, sit back and throw another log on the fire so to speak and enjoy what you have, not what you don't have . . . not everyone here is fantastically wealthy . . . in fact I would wager the majority of us are a lot like you . . . working slobs who work hard during the week at our 9 to 5 job and then work hard on the weekend cutting wood or working around the house . . . what most of us have in our homes is not due to our fantastic acumen when it comes to picking stocks or that we lucked out and were born with a silver spoon in our mouth, but rather many of us have what we have because we have been working . . . and working for some time.
> 
> Not everyone has the fanciest stove . . . and that's OK . . . many of us started out with less fancy stoves and got fancier, prettier ones as time allowed and as we began to pay off more bills . . . and some of us choose to stick with our old, plain Jane stoves . . . regardless of what stove you have, there are only two important things . . . 1) Is it safe to use in your home? and 2) Is it keeping you warm?
> 
> As for the hearth and the custom designed rooms . . . well I've been in my house now for close to 14 years . . . and I'm still puttering away at it . . . renovating a room at a time when time, money and my will-power allow . . . some rooms look great in my opinion (I love my master bedroom), some rooms look terrible (the kitchen definitely needs to be re-done as it has a pink laminate counter and home-made cupboards) and some rooms are in the process of being re-done (the living room still needs trim and my hallway and dining room still have sheetrock up.)
> 
> I suspect that most of us are in the same boat . . . we don't have our own construction crew . . . or the money . . . to renovate these rooms . . . and so what we have is due to our hard work over time or is due to the fact that we saved and paid someone to do the work . . . in both cases it was done slowly, over time . . . and so while you may see one shot from a room and think the whole place must look like that . . . the truth is . . . for many of us, it's not the case . . . or if it is, it wasn't always like that and is only that way today after several years of work.
> 
> As for having nice and neat photos . . . well that's only natural . . . I'm no clean freak, but by gory, before I take a picture of my stove or hearth and post it on hearth.com for all of the members to see I'll take a few minutes to sweep up the spilled ash, woodchips and clean the haze off the glass . . . just like I would take a few minutes to brush my teeth and comb my hair if I was having a picture taken of me . . . normally I may look like a slob, hair askew, glasses smudged and shirt untucked . . . but it's only natural to pretty things up a bit if you're taking a picture.
> 
> So relax Eernest . . . in time things will change and things will improve with work . . . and there is no shame in having a safe, warm woodstove.
Click to expand...



Well said,

Eernest, just post up a pic, im pretty sure no one will bash your setup as long as it doesnt look like it will burn your house down and kill your family.


----------



## Martin Strand III

You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.

No, now is not the time to bake cookies...

Aye,
Marty


----------



## thewoodlands

Marty S said:
			
		

> You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.
> 
> No, now is not the time to bake cookies...
> 
> Aye,
> Marty



Hows the pizza taste cooked in there?

Zap


----------



## madison

T6 on bluestone hearth, with granite and limestone walls.


----------



## Martin Strand III

zapny said:
			
		

> Hows the pizza taste cooked in there?
> 
> Zap



How can I say it...

Would you believe "good", even "real good"?

Aye,
Marty, 
master of words


----------



## begreen

madison said:
			
		

> T6 on bluestone hearth, with granite and limestone walls.



Beautiful madison. I like the way it finished out. Very nice setting for the stove.


----------



## begreen

Marty S said:
			
		

> You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.
> 
> No, now is not the time to bake cookies...
> 
> Aye,
> Marty



Great balls of fire Marty, that's quite an inferno. How long does the burn last? How long between this burn and the next?


----------



## Martin Strand III

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Marty S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.
> 
> No, now is not the time to bake cookies...
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great balls of fire Marty, that's quite an inferno. How long does the burn last? How long between this burn and the next?
Click to expand...


BG:

A full load (about 50 lbs) takes about 1 1/2 hrs to burn and puts out 250K - 300K BTU's - required to heat up all that 4 tons of masonry - and depends on the species being burned.  The radiant heat is released over the next 20 or so hours.  

The next burn depends on, yup, how cold it is outside.  I'll bet you knew that.  Usually, I don't need a second fire unless it's in the teens, or lower.  Rarely three fires per 24 hrs.

Aye,
Marty
Grandma used to say: "When you're hot, you're hot.  When you're not, you're not."


----------



## BrowningBAR

Marty S said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.
> 
> No, now is not the time to bake cookies...
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great balls of fire Marty, that's quite an inferno. How long does the burn last? How long between this burn and the next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BG:
> 
> A full load (about 50 lbs) takes about 1 1/2 hrs to burn and puts out 250K - 300K BTU's - required to heat up all that 4 tons of masonry - and depends on the species being burned.  The radiant heat is released over the next 20 or so hours.
> 
> The next burn depends on, yup, how cold it is outside.  I'll bet you knew that.  Usually, I don't need a second fire unless it's in the teens, or lower.  Rarely three fires per 24 hrs.
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> Grandma used to say: "When you're hot, you're hot.  When you're not, you're not."
Click to expand...



I have some questions.

How many square feet does it heat?
What temperature does it keep the house?
How much wood do you go through in a season?
How long does it take the masonry to begin heating the house from a cold start?


----------



## Martin Strand III

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Marty S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're looking at a fire in a masonry heater throwing about a 15' flame, only partially seen in the bake oven.
> 
> No, now is not the time to bake cookies...
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great balls of fire Marty, that's quite an inferno. How long does the burn last? How long between this burn and the next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BG:
> 
> A full load (about 50 lbs) takes about 1 1/2 hrs to burn and puts out 250K - 300K BTU's - required to heat up all that 4 tons of masonry - and depends on the species being burned.  The radiant heat is released over the next 20 or so hours.
> 
> The next burn depends on, yup, how cold it is outside.  I'll bet you knew that.  Usually, I don't need a second fire unless it's in the teens, or lower.  Rarely three fires per 24 hrs.
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> Grandma used to say: "When you're hot, you're hot.  When you're not, you're not."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> How many square feet does it heat?
> What temperature does it keep the house?
> How much wood do you go through in a season?
> How long does it take the masonry to begin heating the house from a cold start?
Click to expand...


OK:

Heats my main level + loft (about 1950 sq ft) but it is an OPEN FLOOR PLAN with great room.  Line of sight, open floor plans work best with radiant heat sources.
Temperature of main level house depends # fires/day.  My above explanation to BG keeps us in the 68* F range, w/bedrooms cooler, the way we like it.
This year I've burned 2 1/2 - 3 full cords but have been gone some.  Usually 3 full cords, a little more "maybe".  About 1/3 less than metal stoves, which I've had several.
From a cold start with a full 55 lb fuel load, the masonry veneer starts to warm to the hand in an hour or so.  It increases to about 160* F in 6 hours and stays warm almost a full 24 hrs.  It won't burn your pinkeys or a toddler who runs into it with his/her trike.  However, it puts out almost "immediate searing radiant heat" through the glass doors on the front side, so intense it'll burn your short ones standing closer than 3'.

This is one safe fire breathing dragon of a heater.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## thewoodlands

Marty S said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the pizza taste cooked in there?
> 
> Zap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I say it...
> 
> Would you believe "good", even "real good"? Yes I would. Zap
> 
> Aye,
> Marty,
> master of words
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish On

My little guy and my Hearth


----------



## crichison

Still have some trim work to do and need to paint the wood box, but it's coming along.


----------



## spencer186

So has a winner been selected?  I just finished mine last week.  Too late to get in?


----------



## woodracerx

Heres my entry


----------



## begreen

spencer186 said:
			
		

> So has a winner been selected?  I just finished mine last week.  Too late to get in?



Not too late, go ahead and post em. They're all winners.


----------



## dswitham

BRL said:
			
		

> Here is our cookstove that we installed in Nov. 09'. Sorry about the bad cell phone pic. Last winter we went through 9 cords of wood in our wood boiler and 400 Gal. of oil. from May 08' to May 09'. We have been using the cookstove as our primary heat this year and it looks like we will be at 5 1/2 cords of wood between the cookstove and wood boiler and 80 gal. of oil from may of 09' to may of 10'.



I just have to ask. Did you get that stove from Oxford, ME? If so, I am glad to see it in use.


----------



## Fi-Q

Not the best pict, but it's the only one I have on hand....

My Drolet Austral with Cookie my Grey-Blue mini Shar-Pei


----------



## spencer186

Here's the finished product.  You can see the before pic in the "My New Jotul C550 and stone veneer" thread. NW Fuels- I'll take my super cedars now.  You can PM me for my address ;-)


----------



## xraydog

Installed September 2009.  This stove replace an Avalon Rainer

Fininshed First season...... very impressed with stove's perfomance.


----------



## wldm09

BIS Tradition.  Installed summer of 2008.  12 cords through it in 2 years with $1,000 savings per year.  Love it!


----------



## NWfuel

Someone needs to select the winners and I will send the awards.

Thomas


----------



## CarbonNeutral

Better never than late...


----------



## begreen

Very nice install CN. It really shows off the stove. Almost looks to clean to burn, but I'm sure you got over that quickly.


----------



## Krisrob

Wish i could say this was mine. But two weeks of solid work I feel like i can say a part of it is.


----------



## SKIN052

First Fire! Just got it installed today.


----------



## wylls

One season of burning with the Enviro Kodiak 1700 and we love it.  We finished our hearth remodel days before our child was born in October and have barely left the room since.  The timber mantel came from an old mine.


----------



## begreen

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> First Fire! Just got it installed today.



Yea! Congratulations. I like the nickel trim.


----------



## firefighterjake

Krisrob said:
			
		

> Wish i could say this was mine. But two weeks of solid work I feel like i can say a part of it is.



Very nice . . . looks sharp.


----------



## oldspark

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> First Fire! Just got it installed today.



 Very nice, I hope you like your summit, I am still learning and really wont know anything till next winter (which I  am looking forward to I think).


----------



## SKIN052

oldspark said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Fire! Just got it installed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I hope you like your summit, I am still learning and really wont know anything till next winter (which I  am looking forward to I think).
Click to expand...

So far so good. The bricks were very wet on the first light but dried up quick. My wood supply is not the best right now but I should be good to go next winter.


----------



## LLigetfa

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> ?


I'm just wondering why you're warming up that piston on the stove and would like to see the saw that came out of.

My apologies for posting to such an old thread. OOPS!


----------



## Stax

Hearth & Chimney will be getting faced with cultured stone over the summer.


----------



## WoodpileOCD

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering why you're warming up that piston on the stove and would like to see the saw that came out of.
> 
> My apologies for posting to such an old thread. OOPS!
Click to expand...


Don't apologize, this is the first time I've seen this thread and enjoyed it immensly.  I'm sure there are others out there enjoying it as well.   

Since I didn't see any winner declared, I'll throw my hearth in the ring as well.  Installed Jan '11 and reinstalled with liner in Dec '12 sans surround.


----------



## Dieselhead

First night in new house, felt great!!


----------



## MrWhoopee

1/4 in. Hot Rolled Steel hearth over 1/4 in. Hardibacker
Ceramic tile fireback over 1/2 in. asbestos (I was told)
Basket of 100% organic, all natural fire starters
Push-button ignition system (no kerosene here!)


----------



## Stax

Since we're copy and pasting setups...try this one on for size.


----------



## Huntindog1

Basement setup in Progress. Need to get my wall built.


----------



## Branson4720

Not a wood stove......but here's my Harman Accentra 2 pellet stove "Hearth" w/custom built "mantle"


----------



## Branson4720

Krisrob said:
			
		

> Wish i could say this was mine. But two weeks of solid work I feel like i can say a part of it is.




Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving

Here's ours:


----------



## Dirtsurgeon

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> First night in new house, felt great!!




Congrats on the new place Dieselhead, it looks awesome.

Just one thing.......Dude, straighten the TV. :cheese: 
(or lean the house)

Nice looking place.

Dirt


----------



## Martin Strand III

I can say this is mine.
Probably the ugliest stove in the bunch
is my basement Harman TLC 2000
burning anthracite here heating the
entire house.
Ugly but powerful.  Yup.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## WellSeasoned

Stove is down to coals and its 45 deg f out, so I'm not lighting again until the evening, but heres the set up


----------



## Dieselhead

Dirtsurgeon said:
			
		

> Dieselhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First night in new house, felt great!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new place Dieselhead, it looks awesome.
> 
> Just one thing.......Dude, straighten the TV. :cheese:
> (or lean the house)
> 
> Nice looking place.
> 
> Dirt
Click to expand...


Tv is on a pivot mount makes it look crooked your not the only one to say that though!


----------



## Oldhippie

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Here's the hearth in our smoking room.
> *Our friends seem to be partial to this room*.



I can see why.


----------



## eclecticcottage

BRL said:
			
		

> Here is our cookstove that we installed in Nov. 09'.



LOVE THIS

Here's a pic of ours, need one a little further out but I don't want to show off the dog noses on the glass on the doors, lol


----------



## etiger2007

lots of beautiful stoves wish i could post mine but it says they are to big. Dutch West with bulldogs lol


----------



## Bub381

New last fall,love this stove.Gonna get that grill insert.Sorry for the pic of me,only 1 i have i guess that shows the setup after we hooked it up.


----------



## Oldhippie

Ye old Monster in the Living room.. and the newer Resolute in the family room.


----------



## backemin

here's my Lopi Declaration..about 2 months old


----------



## sawdust1

Here is picture of my hearth. Whitfield Advantage.


----------



## Don2222

Hello

Here are my 3.

1. Our LivingRoom Heat N Glow SL-550-TRS-D  LP Gas Fireplace

2. Our Travis Avalon Astoria Wood Pellet Stove in our Basement

3. Our Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 FS Wood Pellet Stove in our shed


----------



## Martin Strand III

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Here are my 3.
> 
> 1. Our LivingRoom Heat N Glow SL-550-TRS-D  LP Gas Fireplace
> 
> 2. Our Travis Avalon Astoria Wood Pellet Stove in our Basement
> 
> 3. Our Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 FS Wood Pellet Stove in our shed



Wow, Don:

A man after my own heart - heating redundancy!
Do you live rural or will they let all that stuff burn in a NH city?

And, 2 CLEAN burning pellet stoves.  Nothin' burns cleaner 
than a pellet stove, according to web propaganda.
But TWO pellet stoves with 3 tons of pellets for the winter!
I'm on my 6th heating season with my original order of 3 tons
of anthracite for my basement wood/coal burner (above).

You're probly close to the cost of a masonry heater with those 3 stoves.
Ever price it out?
Is maintenance on those pellet stoves a headache?

Aye,
Marty
Grandpa used to say,
"It's better to have 2 of #1s,
than 1 of #2s."


----------



## Grinnell

Was going to set this up with 2 45's but while i had it setup with just the flex i was getting to much draft so i went with 2 90's and that gave me more control with the damper


----------



## begreen

It looks really tucked in there, but the photo may be deceiving. I am wondering how much heat is trapped above the stove.  How has the heating been? What are the clearances to the wood from the singlewall pipe?


----------



## Grinnell

it is a good sized space.  There might be some heat trapped up in the top but we have a fan on the stove and use a small fan pointed up to blow air out since we are heating the the floor above.  It will keep a 1749sq log house in the high 60's when its in the teens/twenties.  We haven't pushed it real hard,  its a vacation home so we are there on weekends and have baseboard heat.

I have about 16in from the pipe to the wood trim, it covers a steel I-beam on the outside.  I am working on a heat shield.  With a IR thermometer the wood gets to about 90=92 degrees when the stoves is running a lot.

you might not be able to tell but the T is in the back corner of the alcove and the horizontal run angles back away from the front so there is only a small section of pipe that nears the beam.


----------



## begreen

Good to hear you are working on shielding. It looks like there is tons of hearth to play with, so I'd also consider lowering the tee a bit more so that the outlet can rotate forward and the stove moved more into the room and out of the cave.


----------



## Don2222

Marty S said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here are my 3.
> 
> 1. Our LivingRoom Heat N Glow SL-550-TRS-D  LP Gas Fireplace
> 
> 2. Our Travis Avalon Astoria Wood Pellet Stove in our Basement
> 
> 3. Our Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 FS Wood Pellet Stove in our shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Don:
> 
> A man after my own heart - heating redundancy!
> Do you live rural or will they let all that stuff burn in a NH city?
> 
> And, 2 CLEAN burning pellet stoves.  Nothin' burns cleaner
> than a pellet stove, according to web propaganda.
> But TWO pellet stoves with 3 tons of pellets for the winter!
> I'm on my 6th heating season with my original order of 3 tons
> of anthracite for my basement wood/coal burner (above).
> 
> You're probly close to the cost of a masonry heater with those 3 stoves.
> Ever price it out?
> Is maintenance on those pellet stoves a headache?
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> Grandpa used to say,
> "It's better to have 2 of #1s,
> than 1 of #2s."
Click to expand...


Hi Marty

I live just over the State Line north of MA (Taxachuesetts) Since there is no Sales Tax in NH, here in our town of Salem NH Pop 30,000 has every store you would ever want!

3 Tons @ $200 per ton or $600 for the winter is alot cheaper than $3,000 for oil that my neighbors pay!!

Nothing burns cleaner than the zero clearance LP gas and wood pellet stoves! pellets do not have tree bark!
The pellet stove in the shed was paid for by refurbishing and selling 2 others! I refurbished the shed one also!
So I got it pretty cheap! It must use a T-Stat to work. So I put in a T-Stat in the shed and a toggle Switch in the house to turn the T-Stat on!! Luckily I had 2 wires that I did not used when I wired the shed!

Anyway being a man of convienence (Even though it was alot of work to do this!) I flip the switch in the house and look out the kitchen window thru the shed window to assure the fire started and then just keep an eye on the wireless remote thermometer to see when the shed is comfortable to go work in!! see pics below!!

Right now it is 37 Deg F in the shed, I guess I will eat supper before I go out there


----------



## Martin Strand III

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Marty S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here are my 3.
> 
> 1. Our LivingRoom Heat N Glow SL-550-TRS-D  LP Gas Fireplace
> 
> 2. Our Travis Avalon Astoria Wood Pellet Stove in our Basement
> 
> 3. Our Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 FS Wood Pellet Stove in our shed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Don:
> 
> A man after my own heart - heating redundancy!
> Do you live rural or will they let all that stuff burn in a NH city?
> 
> And, 2 CLEAN burning pellet stoves.  Nothin' burns cleaner
> than a pellet stove, according to web propaganda.
> But TWO pellet stoves with 3 tons of pellets for the winter!
> I'm on my 6th heating season with my original order of 3 tons
> of anthracite for my basement wood/coal burner (above).
> 
> You're probly close to the cost of a masonry heater with those 3 stoves.
> Ever price it out?
> Is maintenance on those pellet stoves a headache?
> 
> Aye,
> Marty
> Grandpa used to say,
> "It's better to have 2 of #1s,
> than 1 of #2s."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Marty
> 
> I live just over the State Line north of MA (Taxachuesetts) Since there is no Sales Tax in NH, here in our town of Salem NH Pop 30,000 has every store you would ever want!
> 
> 3 Tons @ $200 per ton or $600 for the winter is alot cheaper than $3,000 for oil that my neighbors pay!!
> 
> Nothing burns cleaner than the zero clearance LP gas and wood pellet stoves! pellets do not have tree bark!
> The pellet stove in the shed was paid for by refurbishing and selling 2 others! I refurbished the shed one also!
> So I got it pretty cheap! It must use a T-Stat to work. So I put in a T-Stat in the shed and a toggle Switch in the house to turn the T-Stat on!! Luckily I had 2 wires that I did not used when I wired the shed!
> 
> Anyway being *a man of convienence* (Even though it was alot of work to do this!) I flip the switch in the house and look out the kitchen window thru the shed window to assure the fire started and then just keep an eye on the wireless remote thermometer to see when the shed is comfortable to go work in!! see pics below!!
> 
> Right now it is 37 Deg F in the shed, I guess I will eat supper before I go out there
Click to expand...


Love that MOC!

If I had to flip all those switches
to get heat, I'd freeze only after
being SOL.
Power outages explain my
KISS heating redundancy living
here in the boonies.  And, I'd
have it no other way.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## sawdust1

Whitfield pellet stove and hearth


----------



## ohlongarm

Shown left to right,the Queen,aka,wife,the Princess ,aka daughter,and last but not least the King.


----------



## kingquad

I don't see a hearth


----------



## Don2222

kingquad said:
			
		

> I don't see a hearth



Now do you see it? (Is this helpful? LOL)


----------



## Oldhippie

Don2222 said:
			
		

> kingquad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a hearth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now do you see it? (Is this helpful? LOL)
Click to expand...


Oh! There it is!!


----------



## HatCityIAFF

Napoleon 1402 installed 10/2011. in lower level of raised ranch. Kinda the "man room"  We usually have wood stacked between the hearth and fire hydrant, just to hide the wires.  Would LOVE to get a 8 inch piece of reclaimed barn wood for the mantel!!


----------



## madison

Nice renovation! Very cool, thanks for the pics.  Now, any thoughts on changing out that white mantel in the future? IMHO I liked the original mantel better...


----------



## HatCityIAFF

Yes I like the old mantel better.  The 'ol lady said to paint it, and i woke up the next morning and looked at it, and just said "ugh".  I'm in the process of trying to find a nice 8"x8" square piece of reclaimed barnwood, or something thats old and weathered to put there.


----------



## KaptJaq

The first pic is the VC Montpelier in the living room with a warm, happy, old cat.

The other is a 1969 Godin wood/coal in the family room downstairs. 

The Montpelier burns 24/7 from Thanksgiving to March.  The Godin burns wood for short cold spells and coal for extended freezes.  Iâ€™ve only lit it 3 times so far this season.

KaptJaq


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Slick coal getup CaptJaq

Here's Chloe in front of ours


----------



## hearthnleisure

Just finally got the stonework complete behind the stove, my first stab at some masonry work. Morso 3610 installed in my basement.


----------



## ColdNH

Suppose I should updated this thread with the hearth in my current house.








	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## Delta-T

i love your dog shaped rug Cold...is so "lifelike".


----------



## madtrapper




----------



## ColdNH

love this hearth, but whats up with the purple carpeting?


madtrapper said:


> View attachment 91773


----------



## Billybonfire

Here's ours at Christmas -





And one hot cat -


----------



## ScotO

Well since somebody resurrected this thread, I may as well add mine.......

Our Napoleon 1900p in the kitchen. This is our primary house heater, heats the entire house (sans the living room) like you can't imagine.....







Here's the Napoleon NZ3000 I recently finished up in our living room. This baby REALLY cranks out the heat, but this room is still sealed off from the main house as we are in the final stages of a complete transformation of that space. I'm anxious to get some REALLY cold weather here in a couple of weeks when I take out the wall seperating that room from the rest of the house to see how these stoves perform in concert with one another.....












By the way, lots of beautiful hearths in this thread, guys and gals! Thanks for sharing your pictures. Fantastic!


----------



## ScotO

ohlongarm said:


> Shown left to right,the Queen,aka,wife,the Princess ,aka daughter,and last but not least the King.


I gotta ask, ohlongarm.......are you considered the "Joker" in that house of cards?
Beautiful ladies in that pic....OH and the hearth looks fantastic, too!


----------



## Billybonfire

Scotty Overkill said:


> View attachment 92000


 
Scotty you are a real craftsman, that stonework is beautiful, was wondering what the 3 holes either side are for ?.

Billy.


----------



## ScotO

Billybonfire said:


> Scotty you are a real craftsman, that stonework is beautiful, was wondering what the 3 holes either side are for ?.
> 
> Billy.


Thanks Billy, I love your hearth too!

They are stone vents on both sides (and at the very top) of the chase.  That just allows room air to circulate in the chase where the fireplace is framed in.  Keeps the humidity and temperature balanced out in there.

Those were a pain in the butt to make.  But they turned out to be one of my favorite parts of that fireplace.  The two vents on either side of the fireplace are all sloped 'downward', so you cannot see into the chase, while the one at the top of the chase (near the peak of the ceiling) is sloping 'upward'.  They were alot of work, but in the end they were worth the extra effort.....


----------



## Billybonfire

Thanks for the explanation Scotty, thought they must be some type of vent, or just a handy place to keep your wine .

Billy.


----------



## ScotO

Billybonfire said:


> Thanks for the explanation Scotty, thought they must be some type of vent, or just _*a handy place to keep your wine*_ .
> 
> Billy.


 AHHH, don't be giving me ideas, Billy......

Now If I tie me a good piece of cord 'round the neck of the bottle, I'd be able to keep my Captain Morgan in there....hmmmm


----------

